# Team Partner Trans-Alp-Challenge 2009 gesucht!



## Tracer (28. November 2008)

Suche ein Team Partner für die Trans-Alp-Challenge 2009!
Eine e-mail bzw. PM bei Interesse senden.
Ziel: Ankommen. 
M.f.G.
Willy


----------



## Tracer (3. Dezember 2008)

Ihr verpasst was ganz ganz tolles!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (5. Dezember 2008)

Das kann man wohl sagen! Die Stecke sieht ja auch OK aus....


----------



## Tracer (7. Dezember 2008)

ein schönes Geschenk habe ich Heute bekommen!
Danke ihadub (Ingo) für deine schnelle zu sage!
Willy


----------



## ihadub (7. Dezember 2008)

Mensch Willy,

hat ja prima geklappt. habe gerade die Bestätigungs E-mail gelesen.

Ich freu mich drauf.


----------



## Catsoft (7. Dezember 2008)

Glückwunsch Willy! Habs auch gerade gesehen. Ich hab mich lieber im Rennen versucht und bin zum dritten Mal raus


----------

